# Moon has hazardous radiation levels, first full measurements show



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2020)

The findings are not unexpected, but it means lunar bases will need to be built with extra protection. https://www.kgw.com/article/news/na...nasa/507-63ff2695-6a44-42a9-8d85-41da7c84b797


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2020)

And there you have it. The reason that no humans have gone back to the moon. And the reason why travel to Mars is not feasible. I knew this a long time ago. Earth has an effective atmosphere that blocks the harmful radiation of the sun but not all of it. The moon and Mars don't and travel will expose as well.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2020)

We've messed up this planet.  We don't have the right to mess up any other place.  If we do too much on the moon it could change it's orbit.  If that happens it will change our tidal flows and create havoc here.  We could get into a fighting war with someone on the moon.  It happens everywhere on this planet.  If the moon moves away from us and the tidal flow stops, all life here dies.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2020)

Why aren't the original Moon walking astronauts all dead from the radiation? We are going to the Moon again and Mars is next.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why aren't the original Moon walking astronauts all dead from the radiation? We are going to the Moon again and Mars is next.



Possibly because they weren't there long enough to get a lethal dose?

Hint.  No Russian astronauts walked on the moon and the Americans abandoned the human exploration in favor of robots.

You won't see any humans walking on the moon again because there's nothing there we don't have on Earth.  And there's no water.  Even on Earth there are only so many places that are habitable.



Oh by the way. Neil Armstrong died.  Heart trouble.  6 million dollar settlement.  Botched medical procedure claimed.

Its not going to happen.


spacenews.com › independent-report-concludes-2033-h...
Apr 18, 2019 - A report concluded that NASA has no chance of sending humans to ... Independent report concludes 2033 human Mars mission is not feasible ... assessment of “a Mars human space flight mission to be launched in 2033.”.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 28, 2020)

Solar Radiation is a constant risk for anyone who ventures outside of the Earth's atmosphere.  Even here, we are always at risk of being targeted by a massive Solar flare that could wipe out much of our electrical grid and satellite communications.  Any travel or future exploration of our planets, moons, etc., will require extensive measures to protect the astronauts involved.


----------

